# Fresh bubble hash!



## yeroc1982 (May 20, 2012)

Made this a few hrs ago, still got lots of trim left!


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

Looking nice yeroc1982 :aok:


----------



## yeroc1982 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 20, 2012)

:icon_smile: lovely stuff


----------



## ziggyross (May 22, 2012)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Made this a few hrs ago, still got lots of trim left!



What kind of smoke was used to make both ?


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 22, 2012)

That hash looks very, very nice!

AG


----------



## yeroc1982 (May 23, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> What kind of smoke was used to make both ?



2 strains were used. One was agent orange and the other is jack the ripper. Thanks everyone, turned out very nice, sure gets me intoxicated!


----------



## yeroc1982 (May 27, 2012)

Alittle more made today


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

That one pile there need remoldin pilgrem be lookin like a cat dumped on yur plate but I be still smokin it dont get me wrong!!!! Lookin very nice I need to learn how to do this one day. Well done.

BWD


----------



## yeroc1982 (May 27, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> That one pile there need remoldin pilgrem be lookin like a cat dumped on yur plate but I be still smokin it dont get me wrong!!!! Lookin very nice I need to learn how to do this one day. Well done.
> 
> BWD




Lol yes it does kinda now that you mention it. Its a very easy process, you just need a good set of bags.I will have to chop it up right away and let it dry more. Love this stuff, i choose it over premo bud any day!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Lol yes it does kinda now that you mention it. Its a very easy process, you just need a good set of bags.I will have to chop it up right away and let it dry more. Love this stuff, i choose it over premo bud any day!


 
Go on tells more pilgrem since yual started, what yual mean by set of good bags? gots me mother in law and sister in law might handy they aint "good" bags though. 

BWD


----------



## yeroc1982 (May 27, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Go on tells more pilgrem since yual started, what yual mean by set of good bags? gots me mother in law and sister in law might handy they aint "good" bags though.
> 
> BWD



If what you wanted to make is bubble hash, you wil need to buy a set of "bubble bags." Check them out on youtube, you will probably understand much better. They basically separate the trichomes according to size, and your end product is bubble hash.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

So I cant use the in laws?

BWD


----------



## yeroc1982 (May 27, 2012)

No harm in trying


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Guess Iwill keep feedin them then.

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2012)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Alittle more made today









Nice, wait until you can crumble it and throw it in a bowl, i love it, nice job.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Still look like the back the toilet after I farted out some splatter! Love yual friend for the post and just yankin ankle for some stress relief! Folk like me need to chuckle time and gain.

Some pilgrem be givin me red rep for this here pokin fun but didnt leave name or address to be thankin ya, oh well guess every site got chickin folk inem. Thanks gain 

BWD


----------



## Maximlis (May 28, 2012)

Looking nice.


----------



## jesuse (May 31, 2012)

eat that stuff man!!!
just get knife and fork and skoff the lot on the plate think of it as fudgemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:icon_smile: i narlay swore ther! well yummy fella..............{{{{{{{{{{{j}}}}}}}}}
                                                   :hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 16, 2012)

More red rep from unidentified! Hate when folks cant take ownership for there opinions, much like chickens needin heads chopped off to me LOL.

BWD


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 12, 2013)

OH ****! BWD didn't mean you no offense, Pilgrem. 

Peace -- out


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2013)

BTW was just playen around Bro. Ya might wanna back off and get to know a few Peeps before ya start poppen off . Ya only have 12 Posts,,how can ya know anybody yet?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2013)

Oky Doky. What Box,,me no likey Boxes,,Im a Weedhopper.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 12, 2013)

Well pilgrem aint here to piss in yur cornflakes and call it milk. I be the type likes it or not that speaks me mind and whats on it. Ifin my words or comments upset ya or hurt yur feelins then step up and say so is all I be sayin. Yual walkin trail with me reckon yual be human and own who ya be and ifin yual goin be type who steps on folk just cause yual dont approve then this here site may not be a fire yual will warm up too.

 Here these fires are warm and full good folk with some good humur time and again. Ifin yual took time to gets to know folks and personalities befor castin judgemnt or even bad rep fur that matter yual might just fit in to folks firesides. I am a very approachable person here this site just as I be in real life. Ifin yual had of just said Hey BWD that comment hurt my feeling or upset me I would have immediatly said to the sorrys and probably would have deleted my comment thut cause the problem but yual took to shadows and took to stabbin in the dark and not owning who you be, this bein said pilgrem who yu be is now in question in me eyes cause yual proved to be snake in the grass and like I said in past threads a coward cause yual fear being the one judged at days sundown. Hope yur trails end well your travels pilgrem I will from now on avoid yur fires stokin as long as yual do same to mine. Once gain happy trails firend 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW,,he deleted his posts. Makes us look like were talken to ourselfs BWD.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 13, 2013)

Be complicated fireside and gets feelin it aint over yet pilgrems 

4u yual take to watchin rear and signal ifin yual hears anythin but thinkin what ever goin happin be swift and quick. Enjoyed yual my fireside pilgrems ifin folk like me dont be makin it 

BWD


----------

